# Place Auto-Deleted Stuff in Recently Deleted Folder



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

It'd be nice if automatically deleted stuff were placed in the recently deleted folder. As it sits, only stuff deleted manually gets put in there; things deleted automatically, such as the oldest episode when the maximum number of episodes to be kept for a Season Pass has been reached, don't. Occasionally, I kind of wish that I'd had a chance to see that oldest episode.


----------



## WayneCarter (Mar 16, 2003)

Things get auto-deleted when space is required for a new recording. Auto-deletion takes place just before a new recording begins in order to make room for the new recording. Bottom line - the space freed by auto-deletion is immediately allocated to the new recording so it would immediately be removed from "recently deleted".


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

That's not entirely true. If you set up a Season Pass and set retention of a maximum of 3 episodes (for example), prior to recording a 4th episode it will permanently delete the eldest of 3 previously recorded episodes whether there's plenty of space or not. Those are the deletions that I'd like for it place in the Recently Deleted folder.

This happened to me yesterday, prompting me to enter this suggestion. My Series3 deleted an unviewed episode of a Season Pass when there were some 50GB worth of deleted things in the Recently Deleted folder (and still are).


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

WayneCarter said:


> Things get auto-deleted when space is required for a new recording. Auto-deletion takes place just before a new recording begins in order to make room for the new recording.


Unless you use a Keep At Most setting less that 'All' (Which is what to OP is describing)

Assume I have a totally empty TiVo, 200 hours of SD remaining. 
But if I set up a Season Pass with Keep At Most (KAM) = 2 for Scrubs on Comedy Centeral, it's going to be deleting 4 or 5 episodes a day; even though the TiVo is only down to 199 hours of standard def free.

Those 4 or 5 episodes per day, which were deleted by the KAM limit, don't show up in the Deleted Items folder.


----------



## BobB (Aug 26, 2002)

How about setting up a Season Pass at high priority with a Keep At Most limit, and a Wishlist for the same show with a very low priority (bottom of the list) and, say, a 25 episode limit? That might work - or it might not, since a show recorded by one (even if it gets deleted the same day) would probably not get recorded by the other. Or maybe all the extra episodes would go to the Wishlist? I'm not sure, but it would make an interesting experiment.

Alternatively, if you want more than X episodes of a particular show and you have the hard drive space, why set a Keep at Most limit at all?


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

Basically, I don't see an argument for immediately and permanently erasing recordings which exceed Season Pass "Keep Until" counts when there is a "Recycle Bin" in which to place them. Do you? Before arguing for different ways of dealing with the status quo, please give me an argument for maintaining it.

98&#37; of the time, I will get around to watching all episodes recorded for a Season Pass before they get trimmed away. When they get trimmed, they might as well get put in the Deleted Items folder to give me one more chance to watch. I'm far more likely to want to retrieve something deleted by TiVo automatically than I am to want to retrieve something that I deleted consciously, which is all that gets placed in that folder now.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

mikeyts said:


> Basically, I don't see an argument for immediately and permanently erasing recordings which exceed Season Pass "Keep Until" counts when there is a "Recycle Bin" in which to place them. Do you?


I can think of one (admittedly unusual) situation where a user might prefer that they not go into the "Recycle Bin".

Assume a user has a wishlist set to grab every news broadcast on their preferred channel (probably 3 a day, morning news, 5 or 6 o'clock new, 10 or 11 o'clock news) but only want to have the most recent around. So they set KAM = 1.

They probably never have any interest in the previous news show once it's gone. But at 3 per day it would rapidly displace any other shows from the "Recycling Bin" that they _might_ want back.

(Or I guess there's the pathological version of this. A repeating manual recording the constantly records CNN or Fox News in half hour segments with a KAM = 1. 48 per day )


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

Jonathan_S said:


> I can think of one (admittedly unusual) situation where a user might prefer that they not go into the "Recycle Bin".
> 
> Assume a user has a wishlist set to grab every news broadcast on their preferred channel (probably 3 a day, morning news, 5 or 6 o'clock new, 10 or 11 o'clock news) but only want to have the most recent around. So they set KAM = 1.
> 
> ...


I'm not really talking about Wishlist recordings--there could be separate rules for that. (Personally, I use Wishlists for saving parameters of fancy searches that I perform repeatedly, but I've never set one up to automatically record). I'm asking specifically for Season Pass recordings trimmed under the Keep At Most rule to be placed in the Deleted Items folder.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

How the heck do you report posts?


----------



## BobB (Aug 26, 2002)

mattack said:


> How the heck do you report posts?


Are you serious? That little icon on the left, red triangle with the exclamation point in it. But what here would you feel the need to report? This is a civil conversation.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

mikeyts said:


> It'd be nice if automatically deleted stuff were placed in the recently deleted folder.


+1:up:

I really like the idea, and it would be extremely simple to code. Not only would it retain expired copies of KAM series, but also one of the annoying current problems with the S3 is it deletes aborted TTCB transfers. When I get an aborted TTCB transfer, I want to fix the source file so the transfer can happen, but in order to do so I have to attempt the transfer (which I usually do in large batches), find out it failed, and re-try the transfer, this time playing the program while it is transferring. Doing so prevents the TiVo from deleting the program when it aborts. If they were in the recently deleted folder, it would save me a lot of trouble.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

BobB said:


> Are you serious? That little icon on the left, red triangle with the exclamation point in it. But what here would you feel the need to report? This is a civil conversation.


'Not only civil, but perfectly innocuous. A Disney movie from the 60s couldn't be more G-rated.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

BobB said:


> Are you serious? That little icon on the left, red triangle with the exclamation point in it. But what here would you feel the need to report? This is a civil conversation.


I was serious, because that's not the usual location in other online forums I use..

there was a spam message in this thread at some point before I posted that.


----------



## Rev. Noch (Dec 29, 2003)

I could not agree more. Just a while back I got behind on BattleStar Galactica and I did not realize that my season pass had a keep at most of 3. It started to delete some of the episodes I had not watched yet. I had to scramble around and find the episodes on the net so I could keep up.

I have since changed my Season Pass so that it would keep all episodes, but it would have been nice to have been able to recover the ones that the tivo deleted.


----------

